
Startup Nation: The Country That Invented Itself - ChaitanyaSai
https://wicked.substack.com/p/startup-nation
======
domano
>> How did the United States of America achieve this miraculous feat? How was
an empty space on a map, a vast and roaring wilderness, so utterly transformed
in a few short centuries?

Wow, empty space, huh?

~~~
ChaitanyaSai
The phrase "empty space on a map" speaks to the ignorance of the map creators,
the early explorers. All three books talk about the exploitation of natives
and slaves.

